# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Hoe vier jij dit jaar de feestdagen?

## Leontien

Hoe vier jij dit jaar de feestdagen? Ga je met kerst of oud & nieuw weg? Of vier je het met je familie of vrienden. Of ben je misschien alleen dit jaar?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------

